# The Cook's Crank Thread To End All Cook Crank Threads



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Alright, these Cook cranks are complicated. i've noticed that even the more accomplished collectors are still in somewhat of a fog with these things. they were made by two different companies that did not get along and there are many different models with only slight variations.

i'm throwing out a bunch of photos here of a lot of the older generaions of cranks. if you have any history at all on companies and their feud or know the model's please let us know. if you have good photos of Cook cranks add them to the thread as well. the idea here is to have a complete record. i think i even found a sucker that might make a web page as a resource.

some of these cranks are the same but i thought i would stick them in there for eye candy anyway.

set #1









set #2









set #3









set #4 these have a groove on the backside 

















set #5









set #6









set #7 groove on backside









set #8 grove on side









set #9 this one's really odd. one arm is groved on the side and the other is groved on the frontside

















set #10 no groove at all 









set #11 steel cranks 









and just for fun my bottle opener


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*wow*

cook steel cranks?


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

hollister said:


> cook steel cranks?


yeah, those were made by Cook Quality Products. these one's are actually Velodrome cranks in 167mm. i'd like to find some mountain one's.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*fixxie?*



Veloculture said:


> yeah, those were made by Cook Quality Products. these one's are actually Velodrome cranks in 167mm. i'd like to find some mountain one's.


wait,velodrome cranks,vintage.now you really got my attention.i love fixed gears,i love vintage parts,i relly love steel cranks,whos got more info(besides doug lexington)


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I can host pictures. Email to me as attachments, and without viruses, at bushpig.vrc at gmail dot com.

http://neko.afraid.org/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=630 is where they will be. If you have any information about the crank I will add that too.


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

I have a set of Cook Bros racing in 176, with a wallowed/expanded taper on the drive side. If someone has either a good drive side they'd like to trade to me or needs a good non drive side PM me. Not really looking to sell or buy, more interested in trading.

The cranks are from around 1989 and have grooves on the sides.

If this is inappropriate, please pull.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

The fact that you have that many Cook Bros cranks blows me away.

I only have three sets.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

*Cce*



Rumpfy said:


> The fact that you have that many Cook Bros cranks blows me away.
> 
> I only have three sets.


you have CCE (Cook Crank Envy). it's OK. you really only need 3 sets. i have a sickness.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey I have three sets, its not that satisfying.

I also have a stray left side RSR and a need for a new bottle opener. Sweet, the saw comes out tonight.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Boy named SSue said:


> Hey I have three sets, its not that satisfying.
> 
> I also have a stray left side RSR and a need for a new bottle opener. Sweet, the saw comes out tonight.


awesome. post pics.

now which model is the RSR again? i forget this everytime someone tells me. i honestly dont know the model most the cranks i posted.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Veloculture said:


> you have CCE (Cook Crank Envy). it's OK. you really only need 3 sets. i have a sickness.


Haha...I might have a little envy.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Here's some:


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> awesome. post pics.
> 
> now which model is the RSR again? i forget this everytime someone tells me. i honestly dont know the model most the cranks i posted.


Actually, it won't be too soon. I live in a small apartment in SF and have nonessentials in storage in my Mom's garage in the burbs.

Was that the piece you wanted to show off on your 'post your broken part/bottle opener thread'? We left you hanging on that one.

The RSR is the dogbone with the hollowed out back. The CBR is the samething if it isn't hollowed out. The bikepro sticky at the top is pretty good for Cook stuff.


----------



## SKullman (Oct 4, 2004)

memories, I had a set of CBRs 181mm in black, guy I knew broke them doing trails type tricks. I'd be lovin life if they were on my Single right now.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

SKullman said:


> memories, I had a set of CBRs 181mm in black, guy I knew broke them doing trails type tricks. I'd be lovin life if they were on my Single right now.


i took them off my SS just recently


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

Guys.. here's another one... I recon its a one-off....


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Jeroen said:


> Guys.. here's another one... I recon its a one-off....


I think that is one of the ones that Cook Bothers sued CQP over for copyright infringement. Not oa one-off, but definately had a limited production.

Hey SKullMan, which arm of the 181's died? I still have a left side 181 after my drive side broke.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

i've had a couple of sets of those kinds of Cook cranks in the past. i wonder what they're called?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Here's some:


the bullseye owns all the cooks. bullseye is crank daddy.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*info request*

so who's got more info on the fued?


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

I remember them all except for pic 5. What were those called, they aren't E cranks unless an early model of E's??


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

AKamp said:


> I remember them all except for pic 5. What were those called, they aren't E cranks unless an early model of E's??


thats a later model E 2 crank very similar to the F cranks which I own and love. Noone posted a pic of the F cranks yet.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

Boy named SSue said:


> I think that is one of the ones that Cook Bothers sued CQP over for copyright infringement. Not oa one-off, but definately had a limited production.


trust me... they're one-offs


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*cook F*

Here a cook f, I think!


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

well yeah, they're one offs cause you changed the spider but arms i've had before although they are somewhat rare.


----------



## SKullman (Oct 4, 2004)

Boy named SSue said:


> Hey SKullMan, which arm of the 181's died? I still have a left side 181 after my drive side broke.


 It was the Non-Drive  I wish I'd have known about VRC when I still had them, if it even existed...they are unfortunately filling up a landfill somewhere :madman:


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Jeroen said:


> trust me... they're one-offs


I noticed after I posted that the spider is the same as the RSR. That isn't my old spider mounted to a CQP crank by any chance, is it?

cheers


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

SKullman said:


> It was the Non-Drive  I wish I'd have known about VRC when I still had them, if it even existed...they are unfortunately filling up a landfill somewhere :madman:


 Damn, I was thinking of some fair way to do it where we chose some well known event with a 50/50 chance of going either way and use it as a long-distance coin flip to see who would get the other's arm.

I have a hard way of throwing something like that away. I held onto the broken side until Jeroen posted looking for a spare spider.


----------



## Danke (Sep 19, 2005)

You'll never find one of these. Custom crank gauge since they never used to put lengths on the crankarms.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

Boy named SSue said:


> I noticed after I posted that the spider is the same as the RSR. That isn't my old spider mounted to a CQP crank by any chance, is it?
> 
> cheers


Yes or no.. I wrecked up one and only with the second spider I had enough 'experience' to do it right.

The spider still needs to be black anodised before the assy is finished.


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

I like E2 cranks.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

*2am research*

i'm laying down some model names that i researched so that they can be laid out as public record. it's late at night (or early in the morning) and i had some time.

below is the E-crank and the first crank to have a user interchangable spider









below is the E2 crank which looks like it was the last crank Cook bros made. it's the second model to have interchageable spiders. 









below is the Cooks Old Bonz. this was the single speed model which used an Isis bottom bracket. 









below are the CBR cranks which have arms that are round all the way around









below are are the RSR cranks which are milled out on the back side for lighter weight and more chainring clearance









now i'm too tired to keep searching. off to sleep.


----------



## stretchb0x (Jun 2, 2004)

*Whoa*

I'd pay way too much for a set of those blue, Racing E cranks for my '96 ARC-AS rebuild. Been thinking about getting a set of Tune Fastfoots for the sole reason that they're the closest looking crank available of similar quality.


----------



## willi (Mar 16, 2005)

*Help!*

When running RSR s w/ hidden 5th arm spider what spacers do I need to use between spider and small chainring?:madman:

I have not run these cranks in years but they are going on the wife's new bike along w/ Ringle rings and paul love / motolites. (should be a cool build)

Thanks,
RW


----------



## older guy (Mar 9, 2004)

*cooks rsr*

I just have to add my Cooks RSR with SRP Ti big and middle rings .

To the above poster, these are aluminum washers to get the necessary spacing for the granny. It has been 15 years I can't recall anymore where and how I got them


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

Short summary of thread
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
-There are about 5 version of cooks cranks
-Some cranks have groves on the outside, some on the inside, this is still a mystery
-The F crank came after the E crank
-CQP made a crank that looked like CBR but CBR was angry so CQP made a new design.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

The closeup of those silver RSR's is outstanding.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

older guy said:


> I just have to add my Cooks RSR with SRP Ti big and middle rings .
> 
> To the above poster, these are aluminum washers to get the necessary spacing for the granny. It has been 15 years I can't recall anymore where and how I got them


Hey Older Guy,

Can we please see the rest of your bike? Just from that portion of your dirvetrain it looks pretty sweet!

Thanks,

Michael-NYC :thumbsup:


----------



## older guy (Mar 9, 2004)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> Hey Older Guy,
> 
> Can we please see the rest of your bike? Just from that portion of your dirvetrain it looks pretty sweet!
> 
> ...


just click on the* Merlins don't die they get resurrected* thread on this forum.


----------



## older guy (Mar 9, 2004)

I used a Sony-Ericsson 750i camera phone both in macro modes, first one without flash the last one with flash on.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

older guy said:


> just click on the* Merlins don't die they get resurrected* thread on this forum.


Thanks Older Guy - I've actually seen that thread, didn't realize it was the same bike...
I really like the idea of making your Light Weight Retro MTB into a Slick Road Machine...The Cook Bros. RSR Cranks are extremely appropriate! 

Michael-NYC


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

willi said:


> When running RSR s w/ hidden 5th arm spider what spacers do I need to use between spider and small chainring?:madman:
> 
> I have not run these cranks in years but they are going on the wife's new bike along w/ Ringle rings and paul love / motolites. (should be a cool build)
> 
> ...


get out your calipers and measure the distance from the big ring and middle,call you LBS and ask if they got the spacers you need,or just bring em your crank.wheels manufacturing or problem solver's does a kit that most shops will keep in stock.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Oh man, all that's Cook! (bows in worship) I await thee in red, 181's please.

So what about reliability between types? I never heard a bad thing about them untill reading past posts here. (shrug) Anyone care to comment? If I DID get a pair it would be to ride them ..... RIDE, not baby. Should I stop dreaming now or ..... ?


----------



## willi (Mar 16, 2005)

*Little Help*

I am trying to put a set of CBR RSRs back in to action on the wife's Surly Karate Monkey. I can not remember what BB I ran w/ these and all of the shimano bbs I have the drive side spindle is not long enough.:madman: :madman:

HELP!


----------



## willi (Mar 16, 2005)

RSRs on a 73mm bb .........128mm spindle Hadley works like a champ!:thumbsup:


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

older guy said:


> ...SRP Ti big and middle rings


those are really pretty rings. i like the narrow profile. are they durable?


----------



## older guy (Mar 9, 2004)

I've had them since '91 or '92. Used regularly for 5 years then mothballed until 2 years ago. I replace the chain regularly as these are not expensive. This I believe helps in keeping wear to a minimun.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

*The Cook's Crank Thread To End All Cook Crank Threads...*



erkan said:


> Short summary of thread
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> -There are about 5 version of cooks cranks
> -Some cranks have groves on the outside, some on the inside, this is still a mystery
> ...


I think that I've probably owned all 5 versions, as well as all of the various variations of each of the Cook's/Cook Bros. Racing crank arms over the years, but I personally prefer the "CBR" or before they were even called anything but the solid old school "Dog Bone" design even though they are probably the heaviest, they seem to be the least likely to crack - but I have never actually cracked a set in over 20 years of riding Cook cranks exclusively.

I've finally gotten around to taking a photo of all of my current Cook Bros. Racing Cranks.

Here is an image of all of my current stock of both loose arms, as well as what I have installed on my bikes:









Here is a sampling of some Cook crank arms that I have owned over the years but no longer have 
(these are only the ones that I have photos of!) :madman: :









And just for kicks here are my Cook Bros. Racing Stems:









Michael-NYC


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

You never fail to impress FatMike!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> I think that I've probably owned all 5 versions, as well as all of the various variations of each of the Cook's/Cook Bros. Racing crank arms over the years, but I personally prefer the "CBR" or before they were even called anything but the solid old school "Dog Bone" design even though they are probably the heaviest, they seem to be the least likely to crack - but I have never actually cracked a set in over 20 years of riding Cook cranks exclusively.
> 
> I've finally gotten around to taking a photo of all of my current Cook Bros. Racing Cranks.
> 
> ...


Now that's a helpful post! :thumbsup:

I think you're running out of cranks though.


----------



## Tarbaby4Ever (May 2, 2006)

Are current model Cook Bros cranks any good ? I see they have some for sale on the site
but are only available in silver.How do they compare with Race Face or FSA ?


----------



## cadence90 (May 8, 2004)

Tarbaby4Ever said:


> Are current model Cook Bros cranks any good ? I see they have some for sale on the site
> but are only available in silver.How do they compare with Race Face or FSA ?


There are no current models. They are out of business, or as Jim Kish says, "They're not dead yet, they just smell funny." They are doing non-bicycle work now. He shares shop space with them and even his NOS supply is depleted. 

This is a really good thread, btw! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tarbaby4Ever (May 2, 2006)

cadence90 said:


> There are no current models. They are out of business, or as Jim Kish says, "They're not dead yet, they just smell funny." They are doing non-bicycle work now. He shares shop space with them and even his NOS supply is depleted.
> 
> This is a really good thread, btw! :thumbsup:


Then what are these ?

http://www.crankbrothers.com/cranks.php


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Tarbaby4Ever said:


> Then what are these ?
> 
> http://www.crankbrothers.com/cranks.php


Different company. Crankbrothers vs cookbrothers. Similar name and from the same area.

Cook has their site up but won't fill orders. It has been like this for a year +.

cheers


----------



## cadence90 (May 8, 2004)

Tarbaby4Ever said:


> Then what are these ?
> 
> http://www.crankbrothers.com/cranks.php


Those are *Crank* Brothers cranks.
This thread is about *Cook* Brothers Racing cranks.
An _entirely_ different thing, I assure you. 

Cook Brothers Racing is no longer producing or selling bicycle components, even though the old web site still exists.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Tarbaby4Ever said:


> Then what are these ?
> 
> http://www.crankbrothers.com/cranks.php


Uh, no disrespect Tarbaby4Ever, but "Crank Brothers" and "Cook Bros. Racing" are 2 totally different companies.

These would be the most recent offering from COOK Bros. Racing:

http://www.cookbros.com/Cranks21.html

But like some others have just said, you're not going to be able to get anything from them as Cook Bros. Racing is not producing or selling any of that great stuff at this time, they are focusing on other projects outside of the bicycle industry which unfortunately is more profitable because as much as we here love this stuff, we are simply not a large enough force to drive them to bring this stuff back to our small niche market as there is not really too much money to be made on CNC bike parts like this since other companies mass produce products elsewhere making it hard for smaller innovators like Cook Bros. Racing to compete. :sad:

Michael-NYC


----------



## Tarbaby4Ever (May 2, 2006)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> Uh, no disrespect Tarbaby4Ever, but "Crank Brothers" and "Cook Bros. Racing" are 2 totally different companies.
> 
> These would be the most recent offering from COOK Bros. Racing:
> 
> ...


Thanks to the last three posters for informing me of the truth without making me feel like a complete and utter idiot   They seem popular and of great qc,why then have they stopped producing these great drivetrain components? Is thier not a market for this stuff,even a small when at that ?

Edit: ps .... The crank set in the link I posted,is it any good ? In comparison to XT,Race Face,or FSA products ?


----------



## cadence90 (May 8, 2004)

Tarbaby4Ever said:


> Thanks to the last three posters for informing me of the truth without making me feel like a complete and utter idiot   They seem popular and of great qc,why then have they stopped producing these great drivetrain components? Is thier not a market for this stuff,even a small when at that ?
> 
> Edit: ps .... The crank set in the link I posted,is it any good ? In comparison to XT,Race Face,or FSA products ?


Tarbaby4Ever,
First, as Mike already pointed out above, CBR decided several years ago to terminate their involvement in producing bike products. This may have had to do with the fact that they are a small shop, and found the competition from the big boys difficult. It is becoming more difficult to compete against the bigger company's resources and price points. WI, Boone, Middleburn, etc. manage to hang in there. Moonhead, for instance, could not.

However, I also think that CBR left cycling to concentrate on other fields (environmental, etc.) and to, as I hear it, also spend some real "quality time" in Baja. 

Regarding the Crank Brothers cranks, I haven't tried them and so cannot comment. I have RaceFace Deus XC and love them.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

I know it's not cranks, but I saw some stems....


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm pretty sure those are Topline cranks, an offshoot of Grafton, we used to carry those and the CQPs at a shop I worked at wayback when. Toplines were identifiable by the triangular shape around the pedal threads and the holes in the spider.


----------



## chruby99 (Dec 11, 2004)

*Crazy high price NOS set*

Man $657 for a set of nos cook bros. crank arms. Them Europeans have mad money to burn.


----------



## chruby99 (Dec 11, 2004)

*Crazy high price NOS set*

Man $657 for a set of nos cook bros. crank arms. Them Europeans have mad money to burn.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160038800926

oops double post


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*old, old thread*



Jeroen said:


> Guys.. here's another one... I recon its a one-off....


not one off, I just found a set!


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Yup, Gotta set too. They just dont do it for me though. Love them dogbones.


----------



## wickedwheels (Jul 20, 2006)

*Cook Crank Caps*

Does anyone have an extra set of silver (or black) crank caps for Cook Bros cranks? I just picked up a set of silver RSR that's I'd like to finish.

Thanks,

WW


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

chruby99 said:


> Man $657 for a set of nos cook bros. crank arms. Them Europeans have mad money to burn.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160038800926
> 
> oops double post


Here are a few pics of the cranks I saved since the auction link is no longer working if anyone was wondering.


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

This auction is not for a set of Cook Brothers cranks but a set of cranks sold for a much more ridiculous price than the blue ones above, $1321 plus shipping!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120088504891&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=002


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

stan4bikes said:


> not one off, I just found a set!


The one-off designation relates to the spider.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

here are some more cranks i picked up recently

steel mountain bike CQP cranks









mountain bike crank set and a NOS road bike crankset with Cook chainrings.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> Jeroen said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


... but not with that spider..


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

*Seatpost*

Anyone knows what year the production of these Seatposts got started? I estimate about 93.
Yes I do regret that I cut it down to approx. 290mm for that it could be used on a road bike. :madman:


----------



## R332 (Jul 26, 2004)

Sorry if this is spam but I have a set of COOK BROS cranks circa 1992 (same as #10 in the first post) available if anyone needs them for a VRC project. They are in well-used condition but work just fine and I don't expect to get huge $ for them.


----------



## jim-bob (Mar 20, 2005)

I have what I believe to be type e cranks, 170mm, 110bcd spider :


----------



## disraeli (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi all, I have a question about some cranks I'm selling on ebay . I listed them last night and I've already got more interest in these frickin' things than anything I've ever sold on ebay. yesterday someone (one of you i'm guessing) said that they weren't actually cook bros cranks but a rip off of said cranks after the company got sold. i'm concerned that i am selling something that i am not representing correctly. can anyone tell me if these are legit? they DID say "cook bros racing" on them before i scotchbrited and steelwooled it off but i never thought i was going to sell them at the time. thanks!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

disraeli said:


> Hi all, I have a question about some cranks I'm selling on ebay (item 260101197551). I listed them last night and I've already got more interest in these frickin' things than anything I've ever sold on ebay. yesterday someone (one of you i'm guessing) said that they weren't actually cook bros cranks but a rip off of said cranks after the company got sold. i'm concerned that i am selling something that i am not representing correctly. can anyone tell me if these are legit? they DID say "cook bros racing" on them before i scotchbrited and steelwooled it off but i never thought i was going to sell them at the time. thanks!


They aren't Cook Bros they are Cooks.


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeap, Bushpig is correct. 
They are CQP (Cooks Quality Products) cranks. Looking at the pics from the auction, I see a little rectangular shaped area on the drive side crank arm next to the bottom bracket hole that's a little more shiny that the rest of the crank arm. That's where the American flag sticker used to be when they were new. I have a set of these cranks and I took off the torn flag sticker so I can repolish the cranks. You can see an example of the flag in the 48th post by fatmikeynyc on page two of this thread.


----------



## disraeli (Mar 8, 2007)

Hardguy said:


> Yeap, Bushpig is correct.
> They are CQP (Cooks Quality Products) cranks. Looking at the pics from the auction, I see a little rectangular shaped area on the drive side crank arm next to the bottom bracket hole that's a little more shiny that the rest of the crank arm. That's where the American flag sticker used to be when they were new. I have a set of these cranks and I took off the torn flag sticker so I can repolish the cranks. You can see an example of the flag in the 48th post by fatmikeynyc on page two of this thread.


You are correct! I did pull that American flag sticker off to polish the cranks. Thank you both. I'll update my description.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

disraeli said:


> Hi all, I have a question about some cranks I'm selling on ebay . I listed them last night and I've already got more interest in these frickin' things than anything I've ever sold on ebay. yesterday someone (one of you i'm guessing) said that they weren't actually cook bros cranks but a rip off of said cranks after the company got sold. i'm concerned that i am selling something that i am not representing correctly. can anyone tell me if these are legit? they DID say "cook bros racing" on them before i scotchbrited and steelwooled it off but i never thought i was going to sell them at the time. thanks!


Do you have ANY idea what you've started?!?!??!!? Seriously, now EVERYONE with 181s to pawn has them listed. There's THREE of them on there now.

THHHHHHHRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A year ago I would have KILLED for these, but noooooooo. Now, I have integrated cranks on my bikes and i'm happy and now THIS.

****! :madman: :eekster: :madmax:

There's a thank you in there somewhere, read between the lines.

And for everyone else - anyone care to inform me of how the spider on, oh, say a CBR crank installs on the arm? Looks like a bolt for orientation/retention and a circlip for additional retention? Maybe i'm lucky enough to see a pic unassembled?

PATIA!

Everyone get ready for the fights this weekend!


----------



## disraeli (Mar 8, 2007)

I will see you all in hell, you fargin' iceholes. :devil: 

Quick, name that movie.


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

Here is a set of early CQP cranks (pre Cooks Bros. and Grafton days).

So what exactly was the deal regarding the Cook Bros meltdown with Precision Tooling (together produced CQP cranks)? My understanding is that founder of Cooks Brothers was actually involved with the manufacure of the CQP crankset, which was produced by Precision Tooling. Owner of Precision Tooling and later Cook Brothers butted heads. After Cooks Brothers was spawned, Cooks Brothers and CQP got into a pissing match as to who owned rights to produce the original design. You will notice that early Cooks Brothers crank looks nearly identical to CQP. Cooks Brothers tweaked their earlier designs to seperate themselves from CQP, while CQP held fast to initial design. What pissed Cook Brothers off is that CQP, out of nowhere, copied the Cook Brother's milled out spider, which sent sh!t flying (out of spite?). About this timeframe, Grafton approached Precision Tooling about making a set of crank arms for them. The partnership started off O.K. and CQP cranks were dropped. Ultimately, Grafton wasn't wasn't paying Precision Tooling fairly, so Precision Tooling started their own line of cranks under the name Topline. Grafton got their panties in a twist and teamed up with someone else to produce their cranksets.


----------



## Sasquatchcycles (Jul 19, 2007)

This thread makes me teh sad. I used to drool over these cranks but couldn't afford them back in the day....I've never owned a set and apparently youse guys buy 'em up anytime they pop up for sale.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

mojo_matic said:


> Here is a set of early CQP cranks (pre Cooks Bros. and Grafton days).
> 
> So what exactly was the deal regarding the Cook Bros meltdown with Precision Tooling (together produced CQP cranks)?


These are pre-Grafton, but definitely not pre-Cook Bros. I dont know all the stories of the Cook brothers' infighting (for lack of a better term), but they had 3 names throughout their time- Cook Brothers, Cook's, and CQP (Cook's Quality Products). Maybe somebody knows all the details to these differing names...?


----------



## wickedwheels (Jul 20, 2006)

Just in case you missed it... I put up some Cook Bros crank caps on ebay. Well, they're not original CBR, but they fit perfectly.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cook-Bros-dust-...ryZ56193QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I've got different colors out there.


----------



## moosegoosenick (Mar 5, 2007)

Here ya go, a set of Cook brothers Dog Bones from around 1982 and a set of Cook Brothers Pedals.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

moosegoosenick said:


> Here ya go, a set of Cook brothers Dog Bones from around 1982 and a set of Cook Brothers Pedals.


HOT HOT HOT! I want it! :thumbsup:


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey Nick welcome to the board. Now why dont you show them the rest of that special cruiser in a new post. cT = Rimspoke2 on vbmx


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

moosegoosenick said:


> Here ya go, a set of Cook brothers Dog Bones from around 1982 and a set of Cook Brothers Pedals.


there we go. Ive only seen those pedals one other time. Very rare and very cool. Thanks for sharin.


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

Just for entertainment.
Took this picture of my dogbones on Christmasday.


----------



## moosegoosenick (Mar 5, 2007)

Well since you guys asked..Here is the bike.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

Here are my RSR´s:


----------



## wreckedrex (May 2, 2007)

ShamusWave said:


> Here are my RSR´s:


I just picked up an Identical pair last night. How tough are these things? I'm running them with an XT bb on a SS rig that wont see much abuse, but I wonder what they'll take...


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

As a side note...

Talking with my friend Brad from American Cyclery in San francisco, He was telling that the "old" Cook's guy developed a way to make the core of Golf balls using titanium (two halfs then welded togheter) and now he is just producing this Balls since they fly really far and everybody wants them.

I guess the money is a lot better too.


----------



## steelhead (Jul 8, 2004)

*BB length*

I bought a set of new E-cranks a few weeks ago. I want to use them on a cross/touring/roadish bicycle with a double ring setup (34/48).
Any ideas on spindle length?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

just curious how to remove/replace a spider on some RSR's? Anyone here have photos of cranks that are taken apart?

by the way, GREAT thread, lot's of info, and lots of pics to drool over, haha!


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> just curious how to remove/replace a spider on some RSR's? Anyone here have photos of cranks that are taken apart?
> 
> by the way, GREAT thread, lot's of info, and lots of pics to drool over, haha!


Jeroen did it with a RSR that I broke. I tried to get the spider off with lots of brute force and got no where. It isn't meant to be done. I think he had to drill out the pins in the end.

He wrote it up somewhere in the forum. Search for his posts.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

I just picked up two sets of Cook cranks off craigslist- one set by itself, and one set came with a white Bridgestone MB-something-or-other. More on the Bridgestone later. Here are the cranks. I know the first ones are E-cranks. What are the second? I forgot.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

the second set are the cook's lawsuit cranks


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

ckevlar said:


> the second set are the cook's lawsuit cranks


I have a feeling they were called something else in the catalog.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

they only had one model at that time. They were called black ano or polished


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

Some of my NOS cooks stuff:










another RSR crank, seatpost, stem, another BB, ring, QR:










Just for good measures:










The rest of its on my bikes (set of Road dogbones on the roadie slingshot, RSRs and rings and qrs on the modern Seven, old CBRs on the Fat Ti), not being greedy am I? It will all get used eventually or passed on to people who will!


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Bought these last week from Williwoods (thanks Will, they look great!). The most interesting thing about them is the single speed chainring, which is apparently one of only a handful of prototypes that never went into production (correct me if I'm wrong, I'm just relaying what I've heard). If that's the case, then I'm guessing these are more or less unique. I will, however, be removing the single ring and putting the spider back on so I can use these on my Bontrager restoration. More on that in an upcoming thread  .


----------



## Wrench Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

I bought these new in the early or mid 90's. These are actually warranty replaicement cranks. I broke the first set so they sent me these. I rode them until 1999 or 2000,then about 5 years ago I put them on my Univega Boralyn. After I broke the frame I found a crack at the square taper,I asume it was from the same crash.The last photo shows the crack. I also have a Cook Bros B.B. that I think is a great design.I loved being able to adjust the chain line.
This thread has brought back some great memorys.Thanks


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

are those CQP's? ...how old?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

zingel said:


> are those CQP's? ...how old?


Those are Toplines or Graftons. There is a way to tell them apart but I forgot. Both were made by the same fab shop.


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Those are Toplines or Graftons. There is a way to tell them apart but I forgot. Both were made by the same fab shop.


Thx! Do you know when they started their production?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

zingel said:


> Thx! Do you know when they started their production?


They first came out onto the market in 1991 I believe. They were sold as Graftons for maybe a year or so and then Topline after that.. Bikepro.com has the full story. Google grafton, topline and bikepro and you should pull it up.


----------



## ronmen (Jan 3, 2008)

here are my regenerated one  
(there is a little mistake , who is able to show me this one? )


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Ummm...is the mistake that there is no period in the word "BROS"? 
It should say "BROS." ?

By the way HOW did you do that?? I have a few silver sets with black spyders that I wouldn't mind having in that cool bead blasted looking silver finish!


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

dot?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

ring timing?

dot?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

crank caps?


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Is it that they are going to oxidize since you did not clear anodize them after scotch briting them or that you painted the logo on rather than laser etching them? Oh and the dot in bros.


----------



## miltonei (May 8, 2008)

*Restoring 1997 E-Cranks*

Hello:

Does anyone know where to get these restored/re-anodized to their original color?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

miltonei said:


> Hello:
> 
> Does anyone know where to get these restored/re-anodized to their original color?


Any place that does anodizing should be able to do it. Might not be a perfect original match...but close. Not sure how the etching will fair.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Check the vintage bmx site. A guy there has had a whole bunch of hubs and arms done. I think his web name is masterstint


----------



## art23 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Cook Racing steel cranks*

I can get a set of Cook Racing steel cranks (as in #11 above). Apparently it requires a special bottom bracket. Can anyone tell me about this? PM me, please.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Here's what I picked up last year, long before I learned about all of these Cook/Cook's issues. I thought Cook Bros is Cook's is Cook Bros. Live and learn. 

Speaking of which, can anyone tell me about what I have here - model, vintage, just an expensive paper weight, worth using, etc.?


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

scooderdude said:


> Here's what I picked up last year, long before I learned about all of these Cook/Cook's issues. I thought Cook Bros is Cook's is Cook Bros. Live and learn.
> 
> Speaking of which, can anyone tell me about what I have here - model, vintage, just an expensive paper weight, worth using, etc.?


Nice effect with your mug in the dust caps. Do those have a 110mm or 94mm bcd? Just bring them over and I'll deal with them.


----------



## phatykoko (Jul 24, 2006)

*Pro-Lite by CQP*

<img src=https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3091/2582673866_34b54dc001.jpg>
<img src=https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3040/2581846901_dde0d00c62.jpg>
After years of bouncing off the Rockies on my singlespeed, these have retired to my parts bin. 177mm CQP Pro-Lite. I ran them with a weird Euro-BMX Style BB.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

YETIFIED said:


> Nice effect with your mug in the dust caps. Do those have a 110mm or 94mm bcd? Just bring them over and I'll deal with them.


I don't think any of those earlier Cooks came in compact.

F and E cranks, sure, but not these.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Rumpfy,

Those "Cook's" or "CQP" old style crank arms probably never came in compact, but Cook Bros. Racing's later generation (mid-late 1990s made by Jack Witmer) did make "dog bone" type crank arms in the compact size-but they were probably the last generation of those cranks before the E and F removeable spyder type arms started to phase out the "dog bone" type crank arms and they were probably too heavy for the weight weenie crowd who probably preferred compact cranks...


----------



## Independentrider (May 1, 2008)

*New life to a Cook Crank...*

I recently acquired a set of Cook crank arms. They were scratched and anodized blue. I wanted these to reside on a cruiser project that I have been working on for a while. I removed the anodization, removed the majority of scratches and polished the heck of the set. I think they came out looking pretty good.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Before



















After


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ano green huh? Why green?

I've yet to have anything reanodized. Spendy?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Ano green huh? Why green?
> 
> I've yet to have anything reanodized. Spendy?


Something other than blue or purple  One of my projects will feature green ano. Should come out good. About a $100 for seatpost, crank, chainring, and rear hub.


----------



## magpiesf (Apr 16, 2006)

*some cqp cranks i havent seen posted yet...*

these have been sitting in my what-the-hell-am-i-gonna-do-with-these? parts bin for a good long while now. 174mm, road spider. massive and not light, but still cool. ive never seen another set of these, but that means diddly.

anyone know anything?

-joel


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

Does anyone know which model these Cook Bros cranks are?
3 ring or 2 ring? Spacers?


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

burritoguru said:


> Does anyone know which model these Cook Bros cranks are?
> 3 ring or 2 ring? Spacers?


Hey burritoguru-
Those look to me like Cook Bros. Racing (Jack Witmer generation) MTB cranks for 3 rings from about 1987-1988 because it has the "newer" font/logo as opposed to the original CBR logo lettering, but it still has the older beefy spyder with the ledge for the outer ring, then a middle ring would go on the inside of the spyder on the same bolt as the outer ring and then there are the threaded holes below for the smaller "granny" ring that requires extra long bolts and thick spacers...You can see the marks where the rings used to be!
If anyone knows what size bolts and spacers are needed to fit the 3 rings on there please chime in, I could always use more of those for some of my cranksets that are missing bolts/spacers


----------



## Clyde70 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm new here and I'm curious as to what a set of the E type cranks are worth? There are some in the classifieds that would look good on my Attitude. E bay wasn't too much help. Thanks


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

There are few different versions of Cook Bros Racing E cranks, so it depends upon the version and obviously the condition to determine a value for a set of vintage cranks, plus something is only "worth" what someone is willing to pay for it...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Also be careful not to out yourself...someone will swipe them out from underneath you if they're below market value.


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

*bolts and spacers*

Does anyone have pics of the bolts and spacers with measurements? 
If possible would anybody be trusting enough to let me borrow them to get new ones machined? Asking a lot, but you never know. 
I live in SF CA
Thanks for the response Fatmikeynyc


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*Cook Bros. Racing RSR*

DHL just delivered these NOS Cook Bros. Racing RSR cranks from merry old England. Boy oh boy are they nice! These are the compact version, so I am assuming they are a later model. It would have been nice to also get the crank arm caps, but when I bought a similar set back in mid-1990s (same color, not compact), I took them off and threw them away. These are going on my Ted Wojcik project.

View attachment 418431


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

misterdangerpants said:


> DHL just delivered these NOS Cook Bros. Racing RSR cranks from merry old England. Boy oh boy are they nice! These are the compact version, so I am assuming they are a later model. It would have been nice to also get the crank arm caps, but when I bought a similar set back in mid-1990s (same color, not compact), I took them off and threw them away. These are going on my Ted Wojcik project.
> 
> View attachment 418431


misterdangerpants,

Nice score!!!

But I now must publicly reprimand you for throwing out your crank arm caps!!!
Not only do you now have no dust caps, you also now must be told that they go for like $50+ on eBay! :madman: 
(I just poured salt in your wound simply because I'm jealous that you have those NOS crank arms  )


----------



## hossegor (Dec 5, 2008)

Heres a pic my polished ones :



















my black ones : (will go on my Merlin project)


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> misterdangerpants,
> 
> Nice score!!!
> 
> ...


thanks!  was just at the right place at the right time. 3 minutes after they were posted, I scooped them up. wasn't in a rush to get these, as I really wanted the perfect NOS set, and luck was on my side (for once).

yes, I cringed last time I saw some of the CBR crank arm caps go for a tidy sum up on eBay. crazy. I really never liked them, so never even installed them. don't think any of my friends even wanted them!


----------



## Jupke (Mar 14, 2007)

*E2 Silver 170mm*

Hi,

Finally tracked down a spyder (thanks Nick!). Here's my E2. Didn't think it would be this light 



Btw Excellent thread for CBR noobs like me!

Ben


----------



## howman66 (May 26, 2005)

Hello Everyone, and Happy New Year.

Does anyone have the dimensions for the spacers used on the E-cranks? I have moved around too much, and I can no longer find them. I have seen that the dimensions have been talked about before, so, I hope that someone might have them. Likewise, any information on where one might find a set would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Howard


----------



## Om Flyer (Sep 18, 2005)

*A little help please!*

I'm trying to remove the spider from a Cook Bros. Racing RSR crank arm. The torx bolt came out with no problem, should the spider just pop off...there is no lock ring or anything holding it on, but it's really stuck on there.

This is what I have. Thanks


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Om Flyer said:


> I'm trying to remove the spider from a Cook Bros. Racing RSR crank arm. The torx bolt came out with no problem, should the spider just pop off...there is no lock ring or anything holding it on, but it's really stuck on there.
> 
> This is what I have. Thanks


OM-

Why are you trying to remove the spyder from those nice cranks? Are you trying to use the arms with a different chain wheel or something? :nono:

Once you remove the torx bolt you have not loosened the spyder at all, you essentially just removed the torx bolt that makes sure that the spyder doesn't ever come loose while riding, that spyder is pressed onto that arm with NO intention of EVER coming off, so if you try to remove the spyder you are going to make a mess out of those crank arms and possibly render them useless. :madman:

I have never really seen anyone successfully take the spyder off of Cook Bros Racing RSR or CBR or any of the dog bone style cranks (Maybe the Cook's or CQP ones can come off?) without causing some type of cosmetic or functional damage. I happen to have the same RSR drive side crank arm and spyder that you do but the arm is cracked, if it's the Cook Bros Racing spyder that you need feel free to PM me to inquire about that as it's useless other than for the spyder (if someone knows how to remove it properly) I also have a bizarre silver Cook Bros Racing CBR set where the spyder has been successfully removed but it appears that there was some type of alteration made to the drive side to get that spyder off...Let me know if you want to see photos of what that looks like as I have taken photos of those crank arms and seperate spyder and it looks like the spyder will not function properly with the drive side arm but that one could probably put a Single Chain Wheel like a Profile BMX ring for a Single Speed type bike...Which is what it sounds like you are trying to do with your RSR cranks... ?


----------



## Om Flyer (Sep 18, 2005)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> OM-
> 
> Why are you trying to remove the spyder from those nice cranks? Are you trying to use the arms with a different chain wheel or something? :nono:
> 
> ...


Hey Mike,
I'm just trying to install a single chain ring to use on a SS set-up, so all I really want to do is tighten the hidden chain ring bolt under the drive arm...not to worry----I haven't reached for the hammer yet.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Om Flyer said:


> Hey Mike,
> I'm just trying to install a single chain ring to use on a SS set-up, so all I really want to do is tighten the hidden chain ring bolt under the drive arm...not to worry----I haven't reached for the hammer yet.


That sounds like it would look very cool, like with a Profile Imperial BMX ring/chainwheel in black? Unfortunately I don't think it will work, the RSR arms are milled out so it might even break or crack while you're trying to remove the spyder or something worse might happen while riding...If you back-track through this thread, or at least on this forum, I think this topic came up and someone said that Jack Witmer of Cook Bros. Racing said that you should NEVER remove the sptder from the Cook Bros crank arm! He did make some special one-off re-issue "Dog Bonz" that were meant for SS gearing but fat chance locating those...even i was too dumb to stock up when they were available :madman:


----------



## Mr Tiles (Jan 22, 2004)

spam for a sweet set:
http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=33257


----------



## cadence90 (May 8, 2004)

*CBR "E" bottom bracket taper?*

This is SUCH a great thread!

I have a question for the Cook Bros. experts here:

I have an "E" series crankset; 176mm; 58mm/110mm; but I can't remember what bottom bracket these require (I mean the taper, not the spindle length).
JIS square taper?

Thanks.


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi cadence90, they need a JIS - square taper. There is also the option for an ISO - sqare taper. The constraint will be that the crank is about 2 mm closer to the middle of the frame, i.e. you would need a slightly longer spindle. 
ciao!


----------



## cadence90 (May 8, 2004)

rasumichin said:


> Hi cadence90, they need a JIS - square taper. There is also the option for an ISO - sqare taper. The constraint will be that the crank is about 2 mm closer to the middle of the frame, i.e. you would need a slightly longer spindle.
> ciao!


Thanks rasumichin.
I'm not sure what you mean by "an ISO - square taper" (i.e. Campagnolo) option, though; how can that be?
They must require either JIS or ISO, no?


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

...to my knowledge both fit. The crankarms are made for JIS but the ISO (frequently built on italian cranks as campa or gipiemme) also fits with the abovementioned constraint for the chainline. 
I have an old dura ace crank on a mavic 610 bb which has an iso taper. Before I used the dura ace bb. There is only a difference of 2 mm in the chainline now.


----------



## phatykoko (Jul 24, 2006)

phatykoko said:


> <img src=https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3091/2582673866_34b54dc001.jpg>
> <img src=https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3040/2581846901_dde0d00c62.jpg>
> After years of bouncing off the Rockies on my singlespeed, these have retired to my parts bin. 177mm CQP Pro-Lite. I ran them with a weird Euro-BMX Style BB.


These have been sitting around too long :sad: 
www.ebay.com Item Number 180392416125

Free shipping to anyone who mentions this thread...


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

How 'bout a back rub too? Starting at two bills! Dang.


----------



## willymcd (May 16, 2007)

here are some E style cranks up on ebay, to all that may be interested...


----------



## drewh111 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Can You still find these Cranks?*

I just discovered that my non-drive 1996 Cook Bros Racing E is cracked. I checked through the forum and it seems that the only way to find them is E-Bay.

Is there any other way to replace one of these?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Find a pair at a shop somewhere, invent a time machine, or pray that some forum reader and put two and two together and offer some to you?


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

been waiting to post these along with my bike


----------



## drewh111 (Nov 25, 2009)

*1996 Cook Bros E racing, Drive side*

My other crank cracked. I was going to try to replace it and keep my original 1996 Merlin the same but I don't think I am going to find another one.

If anyone is interested, I would like to trade for an old-school 175 74/110 ISO/JIS set since my old Phil Woods bottom bracket is still fine. I guess I will post this on the trade forum. Just thought that this might be a good place to let people know and hope this isn't breaking the rules.


----------



## 96gfhkek (Oct 18, 2008)

pete_mcc said:


> Some of my NOS cooks stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really diggin these cranks and am considering a set for my y-bike build. If anyone wants to sell a nice set with the visible five arm spider, please let me know...Thanks!


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Dec 25, 2007)

Jack Witmer is back in business!
http://www.cookbros.com/


----------



## 96gfhkek (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for the link, just sent them an email.


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

Ohh, can I play? Okay it's not a mountain bike crank, but it is a Cook's. I have seen a couple of road CBR cranks, but this is the only track crank in the Cook family I have ever seen..


----------



## neil_240 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Maybe cook cranks?*

Okay I've been looking everywhere online trying to find out what cranks I found, but I have had no luck. Scanning through these photos though make me think I might have a pair of cook cranks, or a set that are very similar.

These cranks are 170s, and the BCD is 110. If you can't tell from the photos the pedal ends are capped on the inside. There are no markings anywhere on the cranks. 
















































If anyone has seen a set like these let me know.

thanks 
Neil


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

Yeah those are either grafton or topline......

not CBR or any other sub branding in the great cook family


----------



## neil_240 (Jan 2, 2010)

Cool thanks


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Those look like Topline cranks








https://www.bikepro.com/products/cranks/topline.html


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

i still have a set of silver cqp 181's from around 1985/86 and i even have one of those layback seatposts from my bmx days 1980/82ish? i think theoreticly it would be possible to have (back then) a cookbro's aheadset system with chris king cups,though you may have had to make your own upper race. I made my own upper race,stem and solid 7075 steerer on my klien rascal at the time there was only a written description of tioga's threadless system in one magazine.


----------



## chris5675 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi All, has anyone got a left-hand (non drive) F crank they want to sell? 175mm any colour

been searching HIGH and LOW for this!!

thanks


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

I have a pair of cook cranks from around 88 ,the drive side spindle hole is rounded .Anyway to repair? Or make a bottle opener out of them?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Make a bottle opener, then sell the non-drive side to fund a couple nice brews to try it out on!


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*CooksBros for sale*

In the latest BRAIN, (Bicycle Retailer and Industry News), in the classifieds, there is an ad stating that Cooks Bros, it's entire inventory, tooling, intelectual property, and stash of rare parts is up for grabs.

Could be the ultimate vintage grab.


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Please settle an argument*

Hey-

My buddy and I both combed over this thread a few times, he and I both have Cook cranks and various parts... can any Cook experts on here settle what crank and bar are on my Smorgasbord? Please see the pics, I can email larger images too if needed. We would really appreciate an answer as we've been arguing for days over what is what.

Thanks!

-D-


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

I am surprised that no one has brought up the "safety seatpost" that CBR (Jack Whitmer era) was advertising for a while. Never saw one in person, just on the web site. Maybe nobody bought one?


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Man I wish this bike was a 29er. I'd ride it all the time but now it just sits. Bummer.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Here they are, oops!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

My Igleheart 953 650B SS is going to be showcased at the 2011 NAHBS and I thought it would be cool to throw some parts from the 1990s to add some flair. It'll be sporting some Kooka Racha levers and Nuke Proof Twist Tight levers. It's also getting these NOS goodies (with a Homebrewed Components 36T titanium chainring):

View attachment 595624


View attachment 595625


View attachment 595626


View attachment 595627


View attachment 595628


----------



## Spunge (May 30, 2004)

Thanks to this thread I was able to find out that Cook's is back in business! Anyone tried out the Bonz cranksets yet? I desperately want a pair for my neo retro build! 

Good lord those Cook's from misterdangerpants are stunning.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Hopefully these are Cooks, so I don't get flamed....


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

Does anyone have a set of the Heiroglyphic cranks?
Otherwise I'll have to get some snaps of mine to post
On this thread...


----------



## Espen (Feb 19, 2004)

phatykoko said:


> <img src=https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3091/2582673866_34b54dc001.jpg>
> <img src=https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3040/2581846901_dde0d00c62.jpg>
> After years of bouncing off the Rockies on my singlespeed, these have retired to my parts bin. 177mm CQP Pro-Lite. I ran them with a weird Euro-BMX Style BB.


I have a set like that.

What kind of BB?

Espen


----------



## mikay (Mar 6, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what exactly these are? Year is approx '94 or '95, no machining / cutout on back. They are on my M2 Stumpjumper


----------



## paulswheels (Mar 18, 2011)

*not too hard to get the spiders off, press fitted*



Fatmikeynyc said:


> OM-
> 
> Why are you trying to remove the spyder from those nice cranks? Are you trying to use the arms with a different chain wheel or something? :nono:
> 
> ...


Spiders are pressed fit on, just remove the fixing bolt and press out


----------



## paulswheels (Mar 18, 2011)

*Some CBR's*

Cool Set I may be partingwith shortly.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Oddly, I have a set of CBRs that I didn't realize was missing the securing bolt when I used them on a build. On my first climb, they slipped but only rotated a few degrees. I didn't really know how to get them back to normal to put the bolt in, I was planning on bolting the cranks onto a board and putting pressure in the opposite direction. In the mean time, I still rode the bike a bit as it was and the spider slipped a couple of times and eventually came off after a couple of rides. Once it was off, it was very easy to get back in place and the only tool I needed was a mallet. No scratches or evidence of my ham-fistedness. Oh, and those three pins visible on the spider that look like they go through to the arms to anchor them together, they don't.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

A few years ago I was intrigued by this thread and remembering how cool it would have been to have a set of CBR's BITD.
Now I realize I am a hoarder of cool old bike parts:









And for good measure:



Fun Stuff


----------



## blilrat (Oct 27, 2011)

I hope some road cranks don't offend anyone - PCH model. They seem to be a rare bird.


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

The spider on the road cranks is eye catching.


----------



## Stingercut (Nov 6, 2013)

UK buyer is after a set of RSR 176 cranks, don't mind the colour or wear to logo but must have perfect tapers and threads please


----------



## DemoMike (Apr 14, 2011)

paulswheels said:


> Spiders are pressed fit on, just remove the fixing bolt and press out


...then re-press a new spyder on, reinstall the BHCS, drive in three new pins (the holes for which will probably be damaged during the removal process), throw it on a (custom) truing stand and true up the arms of the spyder. At least that how we used to build 'em...

I love the word "just"


----------



## DemoMike (Apr 14, 2011)

tductape said:


> A few years ago I was intrigued by this thread and remembering how cool it would have been to have a set of CBR's BITD.
> Now I realize I am a hoarder of cool old bike parts:
> 
> Fun Stuff


Your violet e-spyder is on backwards...


----------



## Kleinola (Jul 5, 2010)

*Cqp*

Hi, have a pair of violet cqp cranks that im trying to fit onto my klein attitude from 1992.
The spindle i have is 125 x25 (for XT M730) and seems too short.

Does anyone know if a 130mm spindle (for klein) 
would be correct for the CQP's?
Instagram


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

DemoMike said:


> Your violet e-spyder is on backwards...


No, but it's missing the small ring. Gladly trade that violet ring for an equal black ring:


----------



## DemoMike (Apr 14, 2011)

tductape said:


> No, but it's missing the small ring. Gladly trade that violet ring for an equal black ring:


Well, if you ever run it as a triple you may want to flip around...or not, really don't care...


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

DemoMike said:


> Well, if you ever run it as a triple you may want to flip around...or not, really don't care...


Flipped before used.


----------



## JAL67 (Aug 28, 2005)

Saddens me to know that my old Haro...XT/American Classic/Cooks cranks/handbuilt hoops is probably rotting away in some garage in the midwest somewhere...


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

What's going on here?!?

65 Cook Bros Cranks 181mm 110 BCD Dog Bones Vintage 1980&apos;s Retro | eBay


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> What's going on here?!?


We're all rich!


----------



## blilrat (Oct 27, 2011)

Are you saying I overpaid?



DoubleCentury said:


> What's going on here?!?
> 
> 65 Cook Bros Cranks 181mm 110 BCD Dog Bones Vintage 1980's Retro | eBay


----------



## Stingercut (Nov 6, 2013)

Lovely set of over stretched tapers - marked up by gradual tightening right onto the main axle !! on 9/12. They would make nice bottle openers after a few more hours use.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Need some Cooks info....

What was the shortest length the dog bone cranks came in?



Steve


----------



## DemoMike (Apr 14, 2011)

eastcoaststeve said:


> What was the shortest length the dog bone cranks came in?


Probably 171mm...


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

I have a set in 161mm on a mini BMX.









Not sure if these are the type you have in mind, but hey, it's a Cook Crank thread so it's another picture of Cooks to enjoy. 

Grumps


----------



## 75Denver (Feb 16, 2013)

Does anyone have a NON-DRIVE arm they'd like to part with?? Mine cracked at the taper.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Just found this thread...

It's been awhile since I had a working set of CB's cranks.

Please look here to see if this happened often:
I was installing new rings. This is what they should have looked like when done.







But, alas, there was a problem.








Wait... more problems.








...and more problems.















They were good while they lasted, which was a pretty long time.








After that I got Middleburns for my ST BB.








-F


----------



## intrincycle (Dec 3, 2014)

Katana said:


> Does anyone have a set of the Heiroglyphic cranks?
> Otherwise I'll have to get some snaps of mine to post
> On this thread...


Have you got a picture of these?


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

These are pretty well worn as you can tell, it is hard to make out the graphics so I did a quick outline of the lettering. I was told they were hieroglyphic style, maybe prototype. These cranks are 181mm by the way. The top pics you can make out the "OOK BR, the


----------



## intrincycle (Dec 3, 2014)

Yes I remember them now! I've seen some before, perhaps it was these ones though?


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Has anyone ever seen a spider to fit the E2 series in 130BCD?

The cranks a slimmer than the F-Type, but use a similar spider.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

gratuitous, i know...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

rockychrysler said:


> gratuitous, i know...
> 
> View attachment 1005458


Your pics always have a great texture....what camera/lens are you using?

Steve


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Red dirt. NorCal Sierra foothills?


----------



## intrincycle (Dec 3, 2014)

Some I refurbished a few weeks ago.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Your pics always have a great texture....what camera/lens are you using?


Thanks. Taken with a Nikon D40 using a 50mm Nikkor lens and processed with my secret sauce.



jeff said:


> Red dirt. NorCal Sierra foothills?


That's a mixture of Sedona red and Flagstaff tan.


----------



## 02_NRS (Jan 27, 2004)

*cooks or imposters?*

Matrix 181mm on a 1988 schwinn high sierra.look very much like "dog bone" Cooks.anyone familiar with the brand? sakae power chainrings,fillet on top/bottom of both arms.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Matrix is a Trek brand. I guess Cook was supplying high end Treks.. so was Bullseye at some point.


----------



## DemoMike (Apr 14, 2011)

colker1 said:


> Matrix is a Trek brand. I guess Cook was supplying high end Treks..


We have a winner!

Anyone ever seen their tandem cranks?


----------



## gsxrawd (Apr 2, 2004)

intrincycle said:


> Some I refurbished a few weeks ago.


Where did you go to get the logo re laser etched?


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Anybody know how tough the F-Type was? It was my understanding that as Cook Brothers aged, their processes and strength of product improved. 

I've got a set of old F-Types on my wife's bike, she's not much of a masher nor is she doing lots of drops so they are just about perfect for her situation.

I'm thinking of swapping them onto a more modern full suspension for her and utilizing a Wolftooth 5-bolt 94BCD narrow wide chainring. The chainring and a new BB might cost me $80, but that's still half the price of a Raceface Aeffect Cinch.


----------



## lancelot (May 24, 2006)

Anyone have any luck removing the spider on a F crank? Is there a Park tool that will do the trick?


----------



## intrincycle (Dec 3, 2014)

gsxrawd said:


> Where did you go to get the logo re laser etched?


Sorry, only just seen this. 
I blasted the logos on using stencils, it took around two hours and I said I'd never do these ones again!


----------



## intrincycle (Dec 3, 2014)

The F type was forged so should be stronger. 
A park pin spanner will fit, but if the lock ring is tight you will struggle I think. I don't know of any other tool that fits. 
If you measure the distance between pins I will find out if the Hope spider lock ring tool fits.


----------



## Sdktm (Dec 20, 2015)

My retired HT w/180 or 181? to fluid trainer duties.


----------



## Sdktm (Dec 20, 2015)

I guess one needs to stand on their head to enjoy photos^ sorry about that? Photos looked upright before?


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Why retired? Are you worried about it cracking or something like that?


----------



## j306 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Cooks Titanium Cranks or possibly CQP crankset 177mm*

Cook Bros Titanium Cranks or possibly CQP ti crankarms. Not sure which, they do not say 

more pictures here: https://totallyvalid.com/mountain-bike-parts/


----------



## KleinAttitude (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi, 

How can I tell the difference between the CBR and RSR Cranks? 

I have the ones where the back of the arms have been milled out. 

Are they the RSR's? 

I suspect the CBR arms are a solid piece of alloy?

Thanks


----------



## KleinAttitude (Jan 14, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can find an assembly manual for a set of Cook Bros Cranks? 

I am having problems installing my chainrings, and I can't align or secure the bolt that goes under the Spider. 

Thanks


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

KleinAttitude said:


> Does anyone know where I can find an assembly manual for a set of Cook Bros Cranks?
> 
> I am having problems installing my chainrings, and I can't align or secure the bolt that goes under the Spider.
> 
> Thanks


The hidden one can be a bit of a bugger. Best way is to drop the female part of the chainring bolt into the ring first and then maneuver the ring into position. Make sure to get some old school bolts with a sloth you will be able to kinda wedge a small flat screwdriver in from the side to tighten up the bolt. The new torx bolts you won't be able to tighten.


----------



## KleinAttitude (Jan 14, 2004)

AKamp said:


> The hidden one can be a bit of a bugger. Best way is to drop the female part of the chainring bolt into the ring first and then maneuver the ring into position. Make sure to get some old school bolts with a sloth you will be able to kinda wedge a small flat screwdriver in from the side to tighten up the bolt. The new torx bolts you won't be able to tighten.


Hi AKamp,

You make it sound semi easy but I am having some real issues.

I will give it another attempt and post some photos.

Thanks


----------

